

HipChat acquired by Atlassian - enra
http://blog.hipchat.com/2012/03/07/weve-been-acquired-by-atlassian/

======
MartinMond
Interesting strategy by Atlassian. First they bought bitbucket, then
SourceTree, now HipChat.

Also I hope HipChat will now finally get that native OS X client they've been
promising for ages.

~~~
JshWright
At least you can still get AIR for OSX. Trying running the HipChat client on
Linux... it's pretty painful, and getting more painful as time goes on (and we
get further and further from Adobe's last release of AIR for Linux). It's even
more painful to get it running on a 64 bit Linux distribution...

~~~
Legion
As we speak, I'm running a Windows virtual machine in fullscreen on my left
monitor. The VM's sole job is running Adobe AIR for the HipChat client.

~~~
samstave
Sounds efficient :)

~~~
Legion
Hey, what else are you going to use a 6-core CPU and 16GB of RAM for if not to
throw VMs around willy-nilly?

------
OoTheNigerian
It seems the same person writes all these "we have been acquired" posts.

------
brown9-2
Sweet, this means my Atlassian-loving company might finally start using a web-
based chat room system. For some reason our teams love email, wiki, IMs, but
won't even countenance the benefit of realtime chat.

~~~
parfe
We have a permanent jabber room on our server that all but one dev uses. No
one was ever told they needed to be there.

Just start using a chatroom and invite people in. Remind a few to add it to
the auto-join list. If your coworkers find a benefit in it, there doesn't need
to be an official policy; the usage will just grow organically. If they don't
see a benefit, why force it on them?

~~~
samstave
We used to do this in '99 with an IRC server with all the IT folks on it. We
would train the bots with info about systems. You could type an IP - and the
bot would reply with the system details, etc.

------
alpb
I really would like to say my congratulations to them. They are a pretty
decent project management tool, we use them at ollaa and recently I have
written a blog post about HipChat. <http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/why-we-
love-and-hate-hipchat/> Atlassian is making really smart decisions.

~~~
Judson
In your blog post:

    
    
        Push notifications. They’re confusing. All the in-person communication is pushed, however room conversation is not unless you are @mentioned.
        If you would like to make an announcement to 10 people, you have to mention them one by one manually.
    

You can use "@all" to mention everyone.

------
doh
I think HipChat is the best group communication tool
[http://www.quora.com/Should-my-team-use-Hipchat-or-
Campfire-...](http://www.quora.com/Should-my-team-use-Hipchat-or-Campfire-or-
Yammer)

I wish them luck

------
ksec
I wonder if Github will offer anything similar? Or will 37signal and GitHub
merge one day?

------
eberfreitas
Congrats guys! Atlassian really seems like a good place for you :)

------
vinothgopi
Now you have a good excuse to rebrand (and/or change that icon?)

------
xbryanx
I bet they change the logo:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3603937>

------
dustingetz
why is atlassian acquiring commodity tech? I don't understand their strategy.

edit: as opposed to just building it themselves, what's so hard about a chat
app? maybe i underestimate the amount of iteration in the hipchat product and
they're buying that product knowledge, not the tech.

~~~
leftnode
To be the be-all, end-all company that builds products for other software
businesses.

------
suhail
Congrats guys!

------
RudySF
Congrats to Garret and his team!

------
unicron
Another product about to be ruined...

(I'm not an Atlassian fan)

~~~
JshWright
> (I'm not an Atlassian fan)

Clearly...

Care to provide any more detail? A well reasoned post might have spared you
some downvotes.

~~~
unicron
Crucible/fisheye - slow. I mean really slow. Unusably slow both with respect
to the UI and back end. Half our team use IE which it just doesn't work in at
all. Chrome is the only thing it just about crawls along in. Incredibly
difficult keeping it alive with 50 users. Crashes once a week entirely and
sometimes refuses to start with no error messages at all.

JIRA - workflow crash took our team of 30 devs at the time out entirely for 2
days. Overcomplicated administrative mess especially with respect to plugins.
Reindexing takes out the entire JIRA instance until complete. Permission
schemes and workflow is an epic mess of cludges.

Both products: Null pointer exceptions galore, scary memory ceiling.
Integration sucks - all the horrible mappings to maintain.

They feel like bloated, slow and badly designed products which is worrying
considering the cost.

TBH their support are good but I shouldn't have to use it on a product suite
that costs that much.

~~~
shuzchen
How are any of these reasons that HipChat is "about to be ruined"? Both of
those are huge products, and afaict were developed by Atlassian - not
acquired.

Atlassian has made two big acquisitions that I know of (Bitbucket,
SourceTree), and in both cases the product was better off after the
acquisition.

From what I see, Atlassian goes in and provides cash and infrastructure,
leaving the teams that were responsible for the product's success to continue
making great things. I don't see any indication that things will be different
for HipChat.

~~~
Uchikoma
Fisheye was bought (as was Clover and Crucible) with Cenqua.

<https://www.atlassian.com/cenqua/>

~~~
unicron
Adn they ruined it hence my original point.

